
Outrun lets you execute a local command using the power of another Linux machine - kqr2
https://github.com/Overv/outrun
======
ezoe
A program that let remote machine mount the entire filesystem of local
machine, then chroot it to execute the command on the remote machine.

It implemented a FUSE-based network filesystem intended for ad-hoc use just
for this, with some obvious optimization for loading all dependency at once.

As the result, remote machine need no preparation other than ssh access.

It's... interesting.

~~~
ethanwillis
Yep, I built something like this a few years back to run bioinformatics
scripts on my laptop on my HP server in a closet.

It's very easy to setup with a very minimal code.

------
db48x
Oh, that's really clever. I've occasionally wanted something like this, but
never saw a good way to make sure all the necessary files were on the server.
A purpose-built FUSE filesystem is a really nice solution.

------
tomjuggler
I like the fact that video encoding is specifically mentioned as a use case.
In my case using the same laptop for both software compiling and video
encoding at the same time can really slow things down to a crawl.

I will be trying this with a spare laptop which has a broken screen, hopefully
it can increase productivity for me.

------
setheron
Is this a joke ? I thought it was going to be a post about Nix

Mounting a FUSE filesystem to get around the FHS in Linux is so astounding
when there's a project (Nix) seeking to make proper strides here.

Everyone who reads this post please please go checkout Nix (NixOS.org)

~~~
carlmr
I played around with Nix (not NixOS) a bit. First I tried to use it for
managing python dependencies, but that didn't work out properly because some
of the python modules i needed were only available on APT.

Then i tried to use it for managing different compiler versions. It was super
easy to install GCC in many versions, but then come compiler time I couldn't
compile anything because some libraries (that are not in my power to change)
used hard coded absolute paths to standard library dependencies, that would in
turn include incompatible files from the compiler.

So in essence I would have liked a replacement for Docker, but the issue is I
couldn't get the Nix way of doing things to interoperate with the non PyPi
Python World, or existing libraries.

This isn't quite the fault of Nix, just that I couldn't use it in a bit more
complex real world scenarios.

~~~
db48x
You might also check out Guix. It has a mechanism for inspecting a third-party
package archive like PyPi and generating a Guix package definition from it.

------
dahartigan
This could be interesting when combined with Plex or similar

------
moondev
Love the concept, would be interested to see this implemented with docker vs
python/pip

~~~
nemosaltat
Forgive me if this is obvious, but why? Python is ubiquitous and supported on
just about every platform, including my jailbroken iDevices.

